# Awning Relocation On A 28rsds



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

We just bought an '06 28RSDS. We noticed that the awning covers the front door, but not the rear door. After a few quick measurements, it appears that is can be moved back; however, it might be a tight fit between the rear door and the end of the trailer. Plus, I was wondering if there was anything solid behind the rear corner of the trailer, which would support the weight of the awning.

Has anyone tried to move back their awning?

If so, any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know tdvffjohn moved his awning down a couple of inches
So his window would open with his Add-a-room on
I don't believe he had too much trouble moving it
I sure he will chime in

Don


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone else had luck relocating their awning?


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We got lucky. Our 28RSDS came with the Awning over both doors. That was a great suprise.

I did not want to move it because of the holes that would be left.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily,

Why exactly do you want to move the awning?

If it is to cover the rear door, you might regret it. When there is a good rain going, and you have a corner of the awning dropped for run-off, it makes it difficult to open the front door very much. With the rear door clear, you at least have easy access through that door.

Also, if your awning is the same length as ours, you will barely cover both doors, and may not end up with much protection at either door, if there is any wind.

Just a couple of thoughts...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> FordFamily,
> 
> Why exactly do you want to move the awning?
> 
> ...


PDX_Doug,
We have only had our one shake down trip and we have decided to use the front door for loading only at home. With the Awning covering both Doors we are able to have more space to congregate. I will have to see but I believe our Awning may be a little longer than yours so we get good coverage of the front door. We actualy left the steps up and the door locked so we had more chair space. The rear door does not have as much coverage due to the rear of the trailer but it is better than not at all. I will try to get some photos uploaded tonight.

My DW is going to use the front door area as our Mini Chuahua's home complete with screened in porch.









Since the back door is bigger and has lower steps it will be the one we use the most so having it covered is a big deal for us.

Either way the 28RSDS is a great layout!!!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did move mine but only 3 in to clear 3 windows with my add a room. When I use the add a room, only one door under the awning is better.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I did move mine but only 3 in to clear 3 windows with my add a room. When I use the add a room, only one door under the awning is better.
> 
> John
> [snapback]88406[/snapback]​


I think this is a great idea. When we had our add-a-room on our Coleman pop-up, it sure would hav been nice to have the ability to get into the trailer without have to go through the add-a-room and MOUNDS of kids stuff.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish I would have moved mine down like John did 
to clear the window but oh well

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are on the opposite end of door useage. We mainly use the main door and the rear door gets used for loading stuff under the rear slide. We try to use the rear doo because it is bigger but it seems that our family uses the front door. I think it is because of the kids and the bunk house.

DW says because it is less walking for me to the fridge.









I say cover the door you use the most. Ask your dealer how they would do it? I bet you it is just a simple slide it over and located by a support if possible

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, I went and looked and measured. It cannot be done on my 28RSDS. The inside dimensions of the arms on mine are 185 in. The dimensions from the outside of both doors to get them both under the awning is 193 in. The awning is 8 in too short to get both doors under.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> We are on the opposite end of door useage. We mainly use the main door and the rear door gets used for loading stuff under the rear slide. We try to use the rear doo because it is bigger but it seems that our family uses the front door. I think it is because of the kids and the bunk house.
> 
> DW says because it is less walking for me to the fridge.
> 
> ...


For us it just depends on the campground. Whichever door is closer is the one I'll use. If the kids are hungry...they use the back door (closer to snacks) and if they want to play...they use the front door (closer to bunk house)


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I have not put a tape measure to it but it appears our 28RSDS came with a 18-19' Awning. This picture does not show it very good but you can see how much of the camper is covered with the awning. Pleanty of Front Door Coverage and it is not in the way of the bunk windows.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the picture, Ken.









This must have been an '06 upgrade. I will have to check with our friends with an '06 28RS-DS, and see what their setup is. I don't recall it being like this, but I never looked that close either.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Over both doors and it my eyes do not decieve me, the front door is open and does not hit the rails. Consistency is not Keystone Outbacks forte'.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Over both doors and it my eyes do not decieve me, the front door is open and does not hit the rails. Consistency is not Keystone Outbacks forte'.
> 
> John
> [snapback]88661[/snapback]​


GILLIAN!!!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is a better picture of the Awning on our new 28RSDS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the new picture, Ken.
That sure is an interesting update!

The big question is, do you have the same gap in the curbside gutter that leaks directly over the middle of the outside stove when it rains?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the new picture, Ken.
> That sure is an interesting update!
> 
> The big question is, do you have the same gap in the curbside gutter that leaks directly over the middle of the outside stove when it rains?
> ...


Good question. Our 26RS had that problem and we had it fixed under warranty. It leaked right over the 110V Outlet. I will keep an eye out and let you know.

I have also wondered if I should get a mid Awning Support installed for when not extended.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ken,

I am jealous of your awning placement. I noticed during PDI that the awning arm was in front of the bunk window.







I am not sure how long our awning is, but I will be looking in the morning. It may need a mod.

Michelle


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Ken,
> 
> I am jealous of your awning placement. I noticed during PDI that the awning arm was in front of the bunk window.
> 
> ...


We really got lucky because that was one thing I did not like about the 28RSDS. It may have been ordered that way. We did not order it from start to finish. Our dealer contacted the Outback rep we met at a local RV show and he said this one was available. Someone may have special ordered it and backed out. Other differences are a lighter flooring and stereo speakers in the front bunk area. Originally I was not real happy with the lighter floor but it really looks good with the Fawn interior.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It must be random in the factory, based on where Gillian wants to mount the support arms.

I'm going to make a point to walk around during the PNW Rally to see where other 28's have their awnings place and the I'll report back.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the longest awning I have seen on any Outback......you lucky dog


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

kbrazielTX-

Thanks for adding the photo - it looks great. That is exactly what I want to do to my TT. Is there any way you can send us a rear-angle shot - I'd like to see how the arm is aligned right-rear trailer marker - does it cover it? how much clearance is there between the arm and the light (about an inch?)?

Thanks.

FordFamily-


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> kbrazielTX-
> 
> Thanks for adding the photo - it looks great. That is exactly what I want to do to my TT. Is there any way you can send us a rear-angle shot - I'd like to see how the arm is aligned right-rear trailer marker - does it cover it? how much clearance is there between the arm and the light (about an inch?)?
> 
> ...


Ford Family,
I will be picking up the trailer today after work for our Florida trip so I will take some pictures and get them online later tonight.

KB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pic Ken









I just checked out the Keystone web site for awning info. There are no pics regarding the 28's and nowhere does it state how long they are, just that they are included









I guess they put on what they have at the time









Awning location is another factor. Mine stops short of the rear door but covers some of the bunk windows????? I will have to measure the length of the awning. By my sig pic it looks like I can slide mine rearward










Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor, yours looks the same as mine which means it is not long enough to cover both doors (will miss by 8 in)

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now, that's interesting...

Compare Thors awning:


Thor said:


>


To my awning (see sig below). It looks like the rear arm location is the same. The front arm, however, looks to be about mid window on Thors, where mine is only about 4-6" into the window. Mine looks to be about a foot shorter.

Maybe Gilligan used to work the awning fabric cutting machine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting, now mine after it was moved it 3 in to the rear. Appears to be the same as Dougs originally.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wha... what was that, John?

Sorry, I was distracted drooling over that beautiful Challenger!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Purchased new in feb 74 for 3699. dollars. Now has 50,000 miles on it.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My awning placement is the same as Thor's also. I wonder if anyone has theirs mounted over the front pass-through storage....


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

MOPAR HI-JACK!!!!! 1972 Dodge Charger !!! This is my baby at the Detroit Autorama last year. 400MAGNUM 4-Speed. I bought this back in 97 from New Mexico, took 5+ years to restore. It ain't easy bein' green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, Mike!

I can tell it is a true labor of love.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Doug!!!!!!!!!!!...

I appreciate the kudos!!!!

Mike


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Ford Family,
Here are some pcitures I took this afternoon that shows location off Awning mounts. I hope this helps.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=255


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

our2girls said:


> Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is shot of my awning which I think is more like Thor's...as it covers 1/2 of the bunk house window.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your great feedback- SPECIAL THANKS to kbrazielTx, your photos are GREAT!

Well, it appears as though Outback is not as "standard" as they claim to be, because the awning placement and size appears to be very inconsistent.

As I noted in an earlier post, I don't have my TT yet, so I'm not sure what size we have. Hopefully, we'll get lucky and it will be long enough to cover both doors. For now, we'll have to (very anxiously) wait for the spring thaw.

Thanks again.

FordFamily-


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

FordFamily, can you get the dealer to call the factory and see if they can put a 18 or 20 ft awning on at the factory when they build it? Can t hurt to try.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> FordFamily, can you get the dealer to call the factory and see if they can put a 18 or 20 ft awning on at the factory when they build it? Can t hurt to try.
> 
> John
> [snapback]89735[/snapback]​


Great suggestion...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My dealer told me at my PDI that the awnings get put on at the dealerships. This is probably why there are so many variations.

Steve


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

tdvffjn - I would have asked the dealer/factory for a bigger awning, but I canâ€™t because we already purchased one of the TTâ€™s that were on their lot. Actually, we weren't planning on buying something from the lot, but they gave us a good deal and it was the exact color that we wanted. Otherwise, I would have requested the dealer/factor to install a longer awning, which would be mounted starting at the left of the rear door. Oh well, I'll add it to my (ever growing) list of Mod's!!

hntr70 - I bet your right, the dealers install the awnings - that would explain the inconsistency and variability in awing size/location.


----------

